# Breakfast Quinoa / Carrot Party



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Peewee, Percy and Noah is the blurred one, he shook his head just as I snapped the picture









No table manners, Percy is starting to lose his baby bars and his yellow head is emerging. The way his posture is he looks like a little dinosaur to me in this picture.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh how cute. It really does look like they’re having a party! arty: It’s so good to see a group of budgies thoroughly enjoying themselves .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Percy does look like a little dinosaur in that picture. 
Everybudgie seems to really be enjoying their quinoa/carrot party. Very healthy!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like everybudgie is having an excellent time


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Very cute pictures!


----------

